# flex pole backtie



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anyone know where to purchase this? I know Bart Bellon's site has one, but I heard this particular style was made by someone in Florida.
I'm impatiently waiting for a couple of responses I posted to pm's on fb. Thanks to whoever can help me!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What is that? Does the flex pole just keep the backtie cord up above their withers (no tangling around the feet)?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It keeps the line from tangling, it swivels 360 so easy to work the dog. And it is strong, just a straight anchor, you can move it anywhere, which is one of the perks. We used it with my 90# dog a couple weeks ago, and it held him fine. I want to get one for my club, but as it was a gift to the trainer I was working with, he didn't know where to purchase one. 
I did get a reply from a fb mssg. and they said Bart Bellons site/ but the one on his site isn't the same as the one above. Still waiting to see if the Florida contact comes thru!
Here is a video of one, but the one who put up that video doesn't sell them.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyFtT3GZ89g


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bumping this....as I said in my first post, I'm impatient!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> bumping this....as I said in my first post, I'm impatient!!


Make your own? Offshore or surf fishing rod, and a good rod holder?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Everyone that I know of that has tried to make one(reading threads on the WDF and hearing from a few that I've chatted with, hasn't had success. They break. 
I was able to get one exactly like the one in the photo thanks to a friend. He knows someone who sells them in FL, but it is still somewhat of a mystery as to who was making them. They were being manufactured for Bart Bellon when he was in the US and to his specifications. Bart was really particular on the design. Timing was perfect for me, my friend went down to FL the other day, so I'll get it as soon as he returns!
They can be purchased thru Barts site but it isn't the same exact design as above.
We worked Karlo on it again yesterday and it does work very well.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Everyone that I know of that has tried to make one(reading threads on the WDF and hearing from a few that I've chatted with, hasn't had success. They break.
> I was able to get one exactly like the one in the photo thanks to a friend. He knows someone who sells them in FL, but it is still somewhat of a mystery as to who was making them. They were being manufactured for Bart Bellon when he was in the US and to his specifications. Bart was really particular on the design. Timing was perfect for me, my friend went down to FL the other day, so I'll get it as soon as he returns!
> They can be purchased thru Barts site but it isn't the same exact design as above.
> We worked Karlo on it again yesterday and it does work very well.


I promise you a quality offshore rod maker could make one that would never break... if it can haul a 2000lb violent ball of pure predatory top of the food chain muscle out of the sea, it can hold even the most insane dogs, and the helper too. I've been trying to figure the best way to make one myself but I need something easily portable, and the sandy soil here I fear will simply not hold a staked one


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where it probably breaks is where the pole and the stake connect, not the pole that breaks. 
I was wondering about the softer sandy ground. Where I train it is clay(both clubs have clay soil). But that stake is long and because there is no 'up' pull it doesn't move.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Where it probably breaks is where the pole and the stake connect, not the pole that breaks.
> I was wondering about the softer sandy ground. Where I train it is clay(both clubs have clay soil). But that stake is long and because there is no 'up' pull it doesn't move.


keep in mind, offshore poles are designed to be in shallow rod holders and will take the full brunt of that force in the same location. I personally want to device a way to securely attach it to an existing pole/piling/post. I just don't think our sugar sand would hold laterally unless you drove a 6 foot spike down, in which case I'd be too tired to train lol


----------



## Midwest10 (Oct 4, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Anyone know where to purchase this? I know Bart Bellon's site has one, but I heard this particular style was made by someone in Florida.
> I'm impatiently waiting for a couple of responses I posted to pm's on fb. Thanks to whoever can help me!!


I've seen these on this website: Home


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Midwest10, what is your pole used for? I thought I saw a post from you a few days ago, but now this one is your first? 
Do you use it in training protection-work, or is it for tying out dogs(tethering).
If it is used in training, can you video a short session? I'd like to see how strong it is.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Check your local area for a Maker Space and take the picture there. I bet you can find a crafty geek who will reproduce that to your specification. A mechanical engineer would immediately understand what you're after. 

I'm a software engineer so if I made it you'd have to download at least 3 service packs and call tech support a few times before it worked right.


----------



## Midwest10 (Oct 4, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Midwest10, what is your pole used for? I thought I saw a post from you a few days ago, but now this one is your first?
> Do you use it in training protection-work, or is it for tying out dogs(tethering).
> If it is used in training, can you video a short session? I'd like to see how strong it is.


Onyxgirl, It's primary use is used for protection training, but also used for obedience. I will send you a video shortly.

We are new to this forum, so not sure what we can put on here, but you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I was trialing over the weekend a club member had a pole from your company, it is made really well! I didn't see it used. I wish more people would have been able to see it for more exposure. There were a couple people from out of the area trialing that possibly would have been interested in one for their clubs.

You can post video's here, advertising isn't allowed(unless you pay the vendor fee), but you can link your site in your signature.


----------

